
What interviewing feels like when you’re a black in Silicon Valley - jkw
http://qz.com/696562/what-interviewing-for-jobs-feels-like-when-youre-a-black-software-engineer-in-silicon-valley/
======
dekhn
If you get asked questions like the ones asked in this article, terminate the
interview immediately, show yourself out, hire a lawyer, tell them exactly
what was said and ask them what the possible next steps are.

